# Trip from Hell!!!!!



## lienluu (Jun 16, 2006)

Ok. So I JUST arrived in London two hours ago, meeting mom and uncle and cousin who are in Paris right now but should be here in 1 hour.

I got to the airport with an urgent message from San Diego---grandpa is dying so I called and they told me "You guys have to get here now!!!"

SOOOoo after flying all night from NY to London, i have to fly from London to San Diego! I can't seem to find a flight though as the last flight leaves in an hour. I could fly another airline, but the airfare is 2,500 GBP per person, and with 4 people that's 10,000 GBP or about 20,000 US!!!!!

What sucks more is that i actually had cancelled my trip to London on Wedneday because the person who promised to feed my birds bailed out on me. Couldnt' find anyone else so I cancelled my ticket only to have my neighbor come home from being out of town and said he could do it. So I repurchased my ticket.

Blahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

Sorry about the nonsensical rambling!

Lien


----------



## Heather (Jun 16, 2006)

I think this trip was just not in the cards. 
Hope you all can get back safely and all works out for the best, Lien. 

I don't envy you all the flying, for sure!


----------



## PHRAG (Jun 16, 2006)

Lien,

I am sorry to hear about all this. My thoughts are with you. If we can do anything, let us know.


----------



## bench72 (Jun 16, 2006)

Sorry to hear about the kerfuffle Lien! I hope things start to sort themselves out soon!


----------



## Jmoney (Jun 16, 2006)

sorry to hear about the mess. hope for the best with your grandfather.


----------



## Marco (Jun 16, 2006)

Lien,

Nonsensical rambling, is totally fine. I'm so sorry to hear the news. I hope everything will be ok.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 16, 2006)

Marco said:


> Lien,
> 
> Nonsensical rambling, is totally fine. I'm so sorry to hear the news. I hope everything will be ok.



Ditto!ity:


----------



## Gideon (Jun 16, 2006)

Sorry to hear that Lien, hope everything turns out OK


----------



## kentuckiense (Jun 16, 2006)

Lien, you're way too nice of a person for this to happen to! I'm sorry.


----------



## adiaphane (Jun 16, 2006)

Deepest apologies, Lien. I wish and hope things will turn out better soon.


----------

